# Hay ball stuck in back of mouth



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys!! I know its been awhile since I've been here  
But I need some help my doe was eating funny this morning, I looked closer and it looks like a ball of hay stuck in the back of her mouth. When she eats a small amount goes down, but a most of it stays in her mouth. She is alert and doesn't seem to be in distress, but looks super skinny. The vet recommeded washing her mouth out with water, but that didnt help. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm, make her srink a bit of veggie oil and pull it out? Maybe?


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you  I used a syringe with water and mineral oil, but nothing. I pulled as much out as I could reach. Once my husband gets home and he can hold her, I'll find something I can use to pull it out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Really long tweezers?


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you look inside her mouth. I had a wether do this and his teeth needed to be floated. Are you finding any wads of chewed hay on the ground. If she is older she can also be losing a tooth


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are just going to have to get your fingers in there and get it out. I would also have the vet check the inside of her mouth very closely.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..get her cleaned out then have a vet look at her..this is not a normal thing to happen...I would be concerned her dropping weight..
Use a syringe to prop her mouth open so she dont chomp down on your finger and go get the wad...
How old is she?
any temp?
fecal done lately?
Eye lids bright pink to red?


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much! I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

@ happybleats she is 4 or 5, eyelids or very pink, haven't had a fecal done. The vet said they'd never seen it before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not very old then..some older does have teeth problems that make it hard for them to chew proper..Pink lids are good news...I did have a doe that has a cud stuck in her jaw all the time..I was always having to help her get it out ... But with your doe droping weight I think its more than just a stuck cud...she obviously isnt getting what she needs..hopefully the vet will have a few answers..keep us posted


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanted to add to check for any obstruction in her throat...a tube pushed down her throat will help dislodge anything there...just in case..always be gentle..but it might be necessary..also look for other symptoms of Polio or listeriosis...although not being able to swallow is usally not the first sign, do read on this and be in the know so you can act quickly...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What about using a pair of tongs that you use to flip meat on the grill. Maybe you could get ahold of it with those better and not get bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


Please don't use mineral oil, unless you put a flavoring in it. It has no taste and she can easily aspirate it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check under her tongue as well. I saw something similar to this once and there a loop of stuff wrapped under the tongue keeping it from being swallowed down.


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so...got it pulled out  we just moved them to a new pasture where the grass was deep, somehow she managed get a few jammed between 2 back teeth and it balled up. We used salad tongs lol thank you all so so very much!! Thank you for the warning about the mineral oil. She is happily eating her dinner!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad you got it. Good for you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo..love it when its so simple


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you! I was so glad when I got, I looked around and her teeth seem good. I will keep an eye on her.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have had does that get their cheeks impacted with feed. Not sure if its the same thing. If it is, just open mouth wide and have someone else push their cheek in to dis log the feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, so glad she is OK.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

salad tongs.. ? yeah for salad tongs.. so glad you got that out. Thats probably what I would have used too. I have had to pull a foxtail out of my husbands throat with fishing plyers.. the kind that grab hooks. That was hard.. but we were where there was no drs around.. had to do something! My brother a nurse coached me through that time via phone. 

Some grass must have gotten tangled up in her mouth.. good to watch out for in our goats. thanks for this learning curve for us all.


----------

